# Thyroid Newbie



## PitbullMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, I just found this website and I am so happy! Hoping to hear some good advice from others who have gone through a similar experience or just words of encouragement. I just had a full thyroidectomy last Tuesday after a biopsy confirmed papillary carcinoma cells in a nodule found on the right side of my thryoid. The surgeon said the fluid found in my thyroid was classic Hashimoto's inflammation. My level was borderline on the Hashimoto's test but I swear I have almost all the symptoms. The worst being long, heavy menstrual periods...ugh! My poor hubby...lol So my question is for those that have had surgery: how long did it take for you to feel "normal" again? I am typically a very high energy, active person but since Tues I have felt extremely lazy and like doing nothing! I know it will take some time to build my energy back up but I am hoping to participate in some 5K races this spring/summer. 
The dr. has started me on 25mcg Cytomel twice a day which I have noticed gives me a fast, pounding heart and trouble sleeping. I got the stitches out today and I asked him about those side effects. He said the endocrinologist most likely started me on Cytomel because he is going to want me to do the radioactive iodine therapy soon. He said I will eventually be on Synthroid and if side effects continue, then the endo can decrease the Cytomel dose. Which medication is better? I really hate taking meds so I am trying to do as much research as possible to see which med has the least amount of side effects/complaints from other people. Thanks!


----------

